# Ocean Race Starts Tomorrow



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

with the start of the volvo ocean race tomorrow i figured id register for the virtual game to see how well id do just for fun we'll see....register on
Volvo Ocean Race Game


----------



## CaseyJones (Sep 19, 2007)

I was in 10th place there for a little while.. 

Then ran aground near gibraltar while I was sleeping.. Now i'm in 8000'th place  .. 

Bought the pro-sails upgrade and am gaining ground on the bulk of the fleet


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a finicky game. I started at 10000 something, yesterday morning I was 22,000 an this morning I am down to 14646. Do you realize though this is a 9 month ordeal for a game? Hope it can keep my attention that long...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll have more fun watching you guys run aground and loose sleep taking your watch... then I would playing...


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

it is kinda borin you just switch your sails and your course every once ina while and thts it and hope everyone else is slower


----------



## adru (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anybody else downloaded and installed the Virtual Spectator SailTrac 3D viewer to follow the Volvo Ocean Race? Its available on the VOR home page. To make the experience more exciting it would be nice if they could incorporate real time web cam imagery into the program. They do have videos on the VOR web site that do help bring you closer to the action.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Getting my arse kicked.....*

currently in the virtual Ocean Race Game. There is a big hole of no wind for about 500 miles just where I am. I gambled and went hard south after getting out of the Strait of Gibralter through the Canary's and then was going to cut over to the gate near S. America.

I started two days late in 22,000 position and had worked my way up to 11,124 spot, but I dropped almost 1000 spots in the last 8 h.

Anyone else doing the on-line race and if so, where are they?

DrB


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I am heading west around the doldrums - and think I will continue to head that way hoping to beat south in 36 hours ..currently in the 9800's and finally broke the 10k position ranking...boat name on there is the same name as my boat...


----------



## cnbnichols (Mar 22, 2000)

Alright!!!

As usual, I am a day late and a dollar short, but I just threw my hat into the ring. My uncle did this last year and had a blast...of course he is much more laid back than I am...though I do sail more than he does...

Chugging along at 17.6 knots...yeehaw!!!


----------



## cnbnichols (Mar 22, 2000)

All you experts out there...how can I lose a place if I don't see any other boats around me?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

you wont see every boat on there i think and you have to have the setting on the left to view your competitors boat name is "already there" and not odin so well in 17000 place but have been gaining places the last couple of days


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Current must be strong*

I think I am sailing backwards. I have dropped from 11,215 spot to 16,200 in 36 h. Did everyone behind me turn on their motors? Do they have a time limit on each leg? At this rate, I'll reach Capetown in just after the real boats finish the whole race.

Where I am now, with re: to wind and distance away and the size of the "No Wind" or "Wrong Way Wind Zone", I see no "light at the end of the tunnel".

DrB


----------

